# Save 10% this week on Heated and/or Massage Seat Kits at PFYC



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, save 10% on heated and/or massage seat kits at PFYC.com*

Don't be a victim of old man winter - stick him in someone else's ride with these superior OEM-quality heated seat and/or massage kits. Save 10% for one week only with this offer. Get them for any car or truck you own. We can even get them for motorcycles!

Use promo code *HEATURBUM* through Oct 18, 2011 to take 10% off any of our custom fit heated seat and/or massaging seat kits.

Click below to read all about them and to make your purchase:

----------------

*Custom Fit Heated or Massage Seat Kit at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*


'


----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

